# Where is everyone from



## aristigal (Jun 3, 2005)

I just wanted to say hi.  I just found these boards and thought I would look around.  I've been an EMT 3 years, 2 years as a B and then another year as a CC here in NY.  Just curious where people are from and stuff like that.  I am graduating from Paramedic school well...anytime now.  I have my NREMT tonight and the practical tomorow then the state will be in a couple weeks.  AGH!!!!


----------



## ECC (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck on your boards!

I am a transplanted New Yawker in Colorado...They were not ready for me...let me tell you!  :blink:


----------



## Doctor B (Jun 3, 2005)

Currently residing in Northern IL about 1.5 hrs. NW of Chicago.
I work FT for a FD in the Western burbs called Naperville (town of about 150,000)
and part time on a medical helicopter in Northern IL called Flight For Life.
My screen name is what my co-workers call me at the FD due to my side job as an expanded scope medic combined with the first initial of my last name.


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I am from northwest Iowa.  And will probley be here for ever!!  Or at least until I get done with Nursing school.


----------



## Jon (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm from Chester County, PA

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 4, 2005)

Sarasota, Florida this month.  Who knows where I'll be next month.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome!    

I'm originally from Long Island, but live in Naples, FL. Good luck on your tests, I just took the NREMT (for EMT-B ) last Sunday, I feel your pain


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2005)

Good luck and welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## rdkl (Jun 5, 2005)

I am from San Jose, CA (Pretty close to San Francisco if you arent familiar with the area)


----------



## ECC (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone here from Whogivesadamnistan?

 :lol: 

It is right next to Whogivesaf***istan!  <_< 

 :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdkl_@Jun 4 2005, 09:24 PM
> * I am from San Jose, CA (Pretty close to San Francisco if you arent familiar with the area) *


 I was stationed in Alameda for four years, and lived in Redwood City for two of those.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 5, 2005)

I am from central Oklahoma...

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## SCEMT-B (Jun 5, 2005)

Foreigner from California now in Charleston South Carolina


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 5, 2005)

Live in Terre Haute, IN, but I'm an Intermediate EMT in Illinois and I work at a hospital in Illinois as a respiratory therapist.


----------



## runindash05 (Jun 5, 2005)

Orlando, FL here....Wingnut, I take my NR for emt-b on the 27th...how was it?  anything i should know?  well, besides the obvioius?

Brandon


----------



## Luno (Jun 5, 2005)

Seattle/Portland this week


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 5 2005, 12:05 AM
> * Anyone here from Whogivesadamnistan?
> 
> :lol:
> ...


 ROFLMFAO!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 



Run~ It wasn't THAT bad, but the questions do try to trick you. READ them carefully, best thing to study is the AHA's BLS for healthcare providers and review your text, I also had my husband quiz me from the latest EMT-B review manual, but I can't say whether it really helped or not.

Then again I don't even know if I passed yet, so I might be giving you all bad advice
 


Good Luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## aristigal (Jun 6, 2005)

Well the NREMT-P went well got through the practical and the written I walked out with the same feeling as when I did the EMT-B....who knows.  I'm sure I passed but there are a lot of double negatives and I hate the ones where all the answers are actually right but you have to pick the BEST one.  We did quite a bit of talking about it at the practical and I think I did fine.  

No I don't live near whogivesaf***istan but I do live right next to east and west bumbleF***

I had a friend in HS that moved from Naperville IL.

I know a few people said they were from NY but this is kind of a different planet as far as NY is concerned.  I live closer to Canada and NYC.  AGH!!!! It's cold as heck in the winter but it makes for good snowmobiling.  Hopefully when hubby gets out of the army we can get out of here.  I am originally from CT for anyone that cares.  So I actually grew up about 60miles from NYC.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 6, 2005)

Yep, "upstate" is a very different world than NYC or LI.


----------



## jonaeromed (Jun 6, 2005)

I originate from England but have worked all over. Now settled in sunny Portugal.

Good luck with your finals


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonaeromed_@Jun 6 2005, 01:26 PM
> * I originate from England but have worked all over. Now settled in sunny Portugal.
> 
> Good luck with your finals *


 where in england?


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 6, 2005)

im from good ole middle tennessee. its hot, humid and really humid.


----------

